# Max hp specifics



## John W (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if FWC will ticket you for having an outboard 5 hp over the boats recommended max? I know people do it. But I'm wondering if anyone has had any problems. I'm considering buying a motor that is 20hp for my boat that is rated at 15. I just don't want to regret the purchase down the road. Any specifics would be appreciated.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

John W said:


> Does anyone know if FWC will ticket you for having an outboard 5 hp over the boats recommended max? I know people do it. But I'm wondering if anyone has had any problems. I'm considering buying a motor that is 20hp for my boat that is rated at 15. I just don't want to regret the purchase down the road. Any specifics would be appreciated.


Lose the capacity and horsepower rating plate....lol


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not sure but I know several people with a certain brand of boat hat double the horsepower rating. Take the stickers off the cowling?


----------



## John W (Sep 3, 2014)

Duh. Why didn't i think of that! Thanks guys


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Only time you'd run into an issue is if someone got hurt then insurance would eat your ass up with all the liability.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Recommended not required Insurance would be the only problem.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Insurance WILL be null and void if there is any type of accident -- this is possible even if it is not your fault ! The biggest issue is the legal liability you would incur if it is your fault. Taking the plate off of the boat would not indemnify you if there was an accident .


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Might want to look into it more. I thought that if the vessel was under 20', then they could regulate it. Over 20', it falls to insurance.


----------

